# Your cam



## santino (Oct 24, 2004)

hope this thread doesn't already exist

Folks, post your cam(s) 

Praktica MTL 5B
*Link broken*

Pentacon Six TL
*Link broken*


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn those are nice cams...Ill post mine soon!


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 24, 2004)

Heh sweet! You just gave me a project for my really boring lonely night! I'll get right on it and be back in a flash


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 25, 2004)

OK here it is mostly . . .

From left to right is,

Canon 10D, Canon AE-1 Black Body, Canon AE-1P, Canon Rebel 2000

*Link broken*

And this one that I keep for some reason. Well OK I guess for times like this and it was my first digicam ever . . .

*Link broken*


----------



## Artemis (Oct 25, 2004)

1 mega pixel  awesome!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 25, 2004)

Canon Fan, is the 10D considerably heavier with the battery pack?


----------



## ferny (Oct 25, 2004)

Small images because they were taken to be put on a website. Still, atleast they'll load quickly. :mrgreen:






Dynax 5





SR-1





SRT-101





SRT-303





Polaroid 320 Automatic

All taken with a Toshiba PDR-M61. No photo of that. I forgot it. :shock: 

Almost forgot. Here's a bigger picture of the 303
*Hmph, the last link is no longer there*


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 25, 2004)

I thought I read that the Canon 10d comes with the battery pack built on, or with it or something like that.  If thats true, shouldnt the 20d do the same?


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 25, 2004)

Neither the 10D or 20D come with the battery pack.  It's an extra accessory that runs about $150.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll post my two modest photomakers later.  Hey Ferny, my first was a SRT-100.  God I loved that camera.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 25, 2004)

Less if you can get it on ebay.  :0)  Picked up my $70 cdn battery pack for my canon rebel 2000 for $30 cdn.  :0)  But that took me a while to get due to other bidders.

Does the battery pack offer a vertical grip as well?  Also does it allow you to adjust the exposure via a wheel or two?  Thats something I wish my battery pack had.  :0)


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, the battery packs for the Canon DSLRs offer vertical grip and wheel.  I suspect they cost more than film battery packs.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 25, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison (Oct 25, 2004)

I have the battery pack for the 10D and it was a wonderful buy. I can shoot an entire wedding without having to worry about switching batteries and the vertical grip is great :thumbsup:


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 25, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I have the battery pack for the 10D and it was a wonderful buy. I can shoot an entire wedding without having to worry about switching batteries and the vertical grip is great :thumbsup:


With the battery pack, one would suspect it for a 1D ... at least for a few seconds.


----------



## Battou (Jan 21, 2008)

[Resurrection]





^Primary SLR, also seen here^




^secondary SLR^




^just fun^




^Primary Point and shoot^[/Resurrection]

I'll prolly get some new shots of some of my other ones some time, dunno when though....I'm lazy.

Figured I would take a look before starting a new one for just the camera and whaddya know there is one.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 21, 2008)

ferny said:


> Small images because they were taken to be put on a website. Still, atleast they'll load quickly. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ferny, that old SRT-101 is a great old camera. In school (A previous life) I used the 101, It's a simple, rugged great camera from days gone by. Yours is a great looking sample.


----------



## AMB (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 21, 2008)

This is pretty close to what I'm using right now........just starting out...






Kodak ZD710


----------



## ksven (Feb 9, 2008)

These were taken with my horrible digital which I dont even know what it is. But the camera in these photos makes my heart go lub dub. :]


----------



## jwkwd (Feb 9, 2008)

Missing a F2 that was being used for an outside project.

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/jwkwd/nikon.jpg


----------



## malkav41 (Feb 10, 2008)

A couple from the herd of 30+


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

See it bigger Here
See more of it here


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2008)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Battou (Sep 14, 2008)

Ressurection


----------



## zandman (Sep 15, 2008)

f2a


----------



## sertac (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm also using Kodak ZD710
www.sps-bronze.com


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 25, 2008)

hehe .. not a good shot of it though


----------



## Battou (Nov 10, 2008)

Taken with Kodak Easy Share C-743 Auto colse up settings 

Kodak Signet 40




Original TPF posting

Taken with Kodak Easy Share C-743 Auto colse up settings 





Bigger Here
Original TPF posting


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 10, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> hehe .. not a good shot of it though


 
Very cool camera Alex. Is it 8x10? Here's one of mine. It's a 4x5.


----------



## javig999 (Nov 15, 2008)

Seems like most are posting some exotic/vintage stuff...here's my goods...


----------



## y0aimee (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## jeroen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's my latest "all my stuff" photo


----------



## kundalini (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that a lens in your pocket big boy or are you just happy to see me?






































So....... what you got?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Heitz (Sep 30, 2011)

so hot...


----------



## Overread (Oct 6, 2011)

This thread needs way more love!
















one day I'll learn how to take good product shots


----------



## usayit (Oct 6, 2011)

We should sticky a previous one and keep at it...


----------



## Overread (Oct 6, 2011)

*at the risk of LaPhoto trying to kill me  threads merged  *
now lets continue on


----------



## Buckster (Oct 21, 2011)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a couple of my oldies....


----------



## Buckster (Sep 14, 2012)

My macro setup with tethered tablet.

A Manfrotto 410 Junior Geared head supports an Adorama focusing Rail which supports the Canon 5DMKII wearing a Sigma 180mm f/3.5 EX DG IF HSM APO macro lens.

A Manfrotto Superclamp holds a Manfrotto Magic Arm to my Manfrotto 3205GN3 Tracker Tripod, and the other end of it holds a Tether Tools Wallee which holds onto my Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1" 32GB tablet.

The tablet is connected to the camera via USB, and the camera is controlled from the tablet using the app: DSLR Controller, which provides full control of all camera functions, plus a nice large live view of whatever the camera sees.





I've been getting set up the last few days to shoot a spider with a Halloween theme.  Actually, I've been working the whole thing out in my head for a couple weeks now on the setup, from the background I'll build and use to the lighting I'll use and how to pull it off.

I built the set/diorama/midstage and rear light diffuser panel background for it yesterday (had a fun time for a few hours with sticks, black Coroplast, a fake piece of shale and some flat black spray paint), and started putting it all together today.

About to set up the lighting and work some test shots.  I may get some actual shots off later today or tonight, but I'll definitely finish the project up this weekend.

Anyway, since I was settin' up my shootin' irons, I thought I'd get a photo of them.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 14, 2012)

A couple more recent gear shots:

1. 





2.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 14, 2012)

Buckster, Id love that tablet setup for some macro.  Very slick.  :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2012)

Buckster - you really need to get yourself a motorized focusing rail then you'll really look the part! (either home made or bought )


----------



## Buckster (Sep 14, 2012)

Overread said:


> Buckster - you really need to get yourself a motorized focusing rail then you'll really look the part! (either home made or bought )


Great idea!  I can see in my mind how to DIY one up pretty cheap already with some old parts I've got laying around here...  Should be able to work it up to sync with the intervalometer too, which would automate the whole thing real nice.  Gonna have to give that some more thought and see what I can bug together. 

 Sure would come in handy for focus stacking...  :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2012)

Go for it  I'll be interested to see the results!


----------



## aavivi (Sep 14, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> Great idea!  I can see in my mind how to DIY one up pretty cheap already with some old parts I've got laying around here...  Should be able to work it up to sync with the intervalometer too, which would automate the whole thing real nice.  Gonna have to give that some more thought and see what I can bug together.
> 
> Sure would come in handy for focus stacking...  :thumbup:



I wish I was home to take a shot of my setup, I use the Cognisys StackShot setup similar to what you see at the bottom of the page at: http://www.cognisys-inc.com/products/adapter_plate.php?osCsid=d78d7ae1d34a8ab0becda078e4233669

Except my camera is a Nikon D800E with either the 105 or 200mm macros.  I'm getting tempted to get the StopShot too for some water pics.

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------

